# Perspective is everything....



## Philmar

Almost 4 years ago we moved close to Toronto's beach. I found a new muse: Leuty Lifeguard Station which I visit night and day, summer and winter.

Hard to believe but this is the same beach lifeguard station in all these photos. But it is. It shows how differing point of view, perspective, lighting and compression work to create different looks of the same subject, even with large static objects.

A great exercise for photographers is to take photos of the same subject with the purpose of creating different interpretations.

My wife keeps asking how many photos I plan to take of the building as I often get up before dawn to greet it. I doubt I'll ever tire of my muse.




Puppy love at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - The Beaches, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Victoria Day fireworks over Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station and Toronto skyline before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station and autumn&#x27;s glory - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Another glorious sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Very cool set.


----------



## enezdez

Very Nice Set!


----------



## Derrel

Most impressive set.


----------



## Jeff15

Some very nice images.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Most impressive is an understatement! Hard to believe these are all the same place. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## PJM

Great photos and nice anthology.  As a newbie I like when someone gives me a new perspective on photography.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Fujidave

Fantastic set of shots, love them all.


----------



## otherprof

Philmar said:


> Almost 4 years ago we moved close to Toronto's beach. I found a new muse: Leuty Lifeguard Station which I visit night and day, summer and winter.
> 
> Hard to believe but this is the same beach lifeguard station in all these photos. But it is. It shows how differing point of view, perspective, lighting and compression work to create different looks of the same subject, even with large static objects.
> 
> A great exercise for photographers is to take photos of the same subject with the purpose of creating different interpretations.
> 
> My wife keeps asking how many photos I plan to take of the building as I often get up before dawn to greet it. I doubt I'll ever tire of my muse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy love at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - The Beaches, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty Lifeguard Station before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Day fireworks over Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty Lifeguard Station and Toronto skyline before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty Lifeguard Station and autumn&#x27;s glory - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another glorious sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


great set!


----------



## AlanKlein

Your creativity proves that no one is limited by location.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks everyone...I've been hampered by poor wifi here in Mexico and wasn't able to respond.
Here is one I took of my muse just before I escaped the first cold snap.




It&#x27;s beginning to feel a lot like Christmas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Great set!  A perfect example of changing your view.


----------



## otherprof

CherylL said:


> Great set!  A perfect example of changing your view.


Great set and great idea.


----------



## baturn

What the others all said....exactly!


----------



## Rahb

Inspiring.  You found a subject that interested you, and you kept it interesting.


----------



## Philmar

Recent polar vortex cold snap created a massive glacial chunk of ice at the waterfront. It was 20 feet high in some places affording yet new heights and angles of my muse.




Fun at the beach...in February - Woodbine, Kew and Balmy Beaches in Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station after a fresh snowfall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr






Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bird&#x27;s eye view of the Leuty by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station after a fresh snowfall by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Hmm. it looks like I have a book in the works.


----------



## zombiesniper

Great images.

TTP is a great walk. So much to see from out there.


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Before sunrise - Leuty Station and Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sky starts to get a bit interesting at sunrise - Leuty Lifeguard Station, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Walking the dog at dusk - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Before sunrise at the Leuty - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station at sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice set! It almost seems to have some personality!


----------



## sleist

Nice


----------



## Warhorse

Thanks for showing these, very nice work.


----------



## BasilFawlty

Really great set and does fantastic job of showing how changes in perspective and lighting can really change the feel of a picture.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr




The Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## pgriz

Thank you.  I enjoyed the way you've used the anchor point of the lighthouse to bring us the seasons and the different moods.  Each image explores a different aspect.  All can stand on their own, but together it creates a narrative.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise Leuty lifeguard station silhouette by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




After the fog rolled in at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Overturned rowboats at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station after dush - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




The Leuty after dusk falls by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




The Pianoman - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fiery start to the day - Leuty Lifeguard Station on Kew Beach Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Harvest moon setting over Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunrise over Leuty lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, thank you for the link to this thread. Perspective is indeed everything.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty beauty sunrise by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## LRLala

Wow, nice collection! Really thought-provoking and super creative.


----------



## Photo Lady

Just gorgeous...everyone of them!!!


----------



## Etoimos

This is a great project with some great photos in it.  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Winter meets autumn fall colours - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Irishwhistler

Grand set Mate.

Mike ☘️


----------



## NGH

Wow! that is such a cool set and a great subject.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station at dusk - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




A storm rages in the distance - Leuty Lifeguard Station, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

All lines lead to the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

Veeeeeeeeeeeeery interesting, and some beautiful images. But #7 is BANG ON. You could retire on that shot.


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> A storm rages in the distance - Leuty Lifeguard Station, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Love the detail in those clouds and the violet hue in that strip between clouds and water.


----------



## Philmar

First sunrise of 2020 at the Leuty - Lake Ontario and Kew Beach by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Walking in a Leuty Wonderland by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Leuty lifeguard station sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Another great sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Irreconcilable differences at the Beach by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty lifeguard station sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

It's an amazing location and you're an exceptionally skilled photographer.


----------



## Philmar

Full Snow Moon rises over Leuty Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Tough as nails septuagenarian Hastings Withers paddleboards the sea smoke covered lake in -30* C wind ch-ch-chill weather just prior to sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




The Leuty at dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Snow day at Kew Beach!!!! by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Declute Light Up The Beach and the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before sunrise looking east from Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




That&#x27;s one big wood stove going inside the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Enjoying a evening BBQ - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Snow day at Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




After sunrise looking west from Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station sunrise silhouette by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Early morning Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Enjoying the morning calm and the setting Strawberry Moon by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Sunrise at the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ka-BOOM!! A still from last night&#x27;s lightning show to make up for the lack of Victoria Day fireworks.. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Toronto skyline sunset as seen from the Beaches by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Hot and humid hazy morning at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Faint glimmer of hope by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

All your pics look great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TME

Amazing shots, I wish I had your eye for composition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the Leuty and Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Sunrise and an ominous cloud - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lending a helping hand by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty and Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Leuty beauty early in the morning by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Another tired photo of the  Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




A hazy fall morning at the Beaches by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Sunrise at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Evening sky over Kew and Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Autumn view from Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Smoggy hazy start to the day at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station and the ever shrinking boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## terri

Another great set!   This whole thread is a testament to getting to know one's muse.   Some amazing work in here!


----------



## Philmar

After sunset - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Box by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Another great start to the day at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This is such an imaginative thread. How many more views can we expect?


----------



## K9Kirk

Very nice set, the last shot is awesome.


----------



## Philmar

.....Saturday night moonrise. What a night! by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

untitled by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

An icy cold day in March by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## LightSpeed666

pretty stuff


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Leuty and Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full moon rising by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After dusk by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the city and the Leuty by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A cloud blanket is pulled over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Very nice new set. I always enjoy looking at your pics, good shooting and perspectives.


----------



## PJM

Ditto what @K9Kirk says.  I love that last one for the composition, clarity and colors of it, along with the simplicity of it.


----------

